# quadrabeamgeber humminbird



## turbo1276 (15. März 2008)

hallo liebe freunde 
ich hab nach stundenlangem suchen im netz keine antwort gefunden. vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen...
wie kann ich einen dualbeamgeber der frima humminbird von einem quadrabeamgeber der selben firma unterscheiden.. mein kumpel hat einen dualbeam ich soll einen quadrabeamgeber haben die beiden sehen aber voll identisch aus ... auch der blick in den anschlussstecker brachte nix... beide haben da 3 pins belegt... und irgendwelche nummern stehen auch nicht drauf
bitte dringend um hilfe 
danke schonmal im voraus 
mfg turbo1276
ach noch eins ich hab das gerät ausprobiert es soll ja auch gleich ne andere software drauf haben welche ist die orginale version??? beim einstellen der sonarbereiche kann ich nur zwischen 83khz und200 khz auswählen ...müsste doch aber auch noch die beiden 455khz geben oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## woody (20. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

Hallo turbo1276

vieleicht kann ich helfen....

Ich habe ein Humminbird 717 welches standardmäßig mit einem DualBeam Geber geliefert wird. Ich habe diesen jedoch sofort gegen einen QuadraBeam Durchbruchgeber getauscht.

Das Ergebnis ist, dass jetzt im 717er auf "Quadrabeam" Geber umgeschaltet werden kann und die zusätzlichen Einstellungen für die 455 Khz Seitenkegel sichtbar sind. Ich kann mich nicht mehr 100%tig erinnern, es kann aber sein, das Du in den "Experten" bzw. "Erweiterten" Modus schalten musst um diese Einstellungen zu sehen.

Der QuadraBeam hat keinen Temperatursensor wie der DualBeam - ergo wird auch keine Temperatur angezeigt....

Zu der Kombination Humminbird 717 + Quadrabeam kann ich nur Gutes sagen. Ich wollte bis 30/35m die Quadrabeam Funktion fürs "Suchen" - alles darüber hinaus geht dann per DualBeam 200/50KHz.  Die 2400 Watt reichen für den Quadrabeam bis zu dieser Tiefe.

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter....

Noch eins: Der Quadrabeam verhält sich wie ein DualBeam wenn die Software des Fishfinders keinen Quadrabeam unterstützt. Was haste denn für ein Humminbird?


Gruss,
woody


----------



## siluro 1211 (23. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

hallo zusammen,

der Quadrabeamgeber ist wesentlich größer. Außerdem sind bei dem Quadrabeamgeber fünf Steckplätze belegt, bei dem DualBeam nur drei.

Ich hab das 727 mit Quadra. Der Qudrabeamgeber hat auf jeden Fall Temperaturanzeige.
Laut meinem Händler funktioniert bei der 700 Hummi Serie die Temperatur überall. Bei mir gehts jedenfalls.

Zu unterschiedlichen Softwareversionen ist Ihm auch nichts bekannt. Alle Hummis die für qudrabeam freigegeben sind, haben schon die Software drauf. Da gibts keine Unterschiede.

Gruß Mike


----------



## allgäucarp (24. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

Hallo siluro,
ich ahb mir im Oktober bei Schlageter auch das 727 mit QuadraBeam gekauft. Es sind aber auch nur drei Kontakte. Im Display kann ich auf die Funktion aber schalten. Hatte bis jetzt noch nicht die Gelegenheit es zu testen, da ich im Herbst nicht mehr zum Fischen kam.
Kannst du bitte ein Bild von deinem Geber reinstellen, dass ich seh ob ich den gleichen hab. Hab mit dem Echolotzentrum zur Zeit nicht die beste Erfahrung, nicht dass man mir den normalen zum Preis des Quadra geschickt hat.
Schon mal danke
Günter.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (25. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

Hallo,

der QuadraBeam Geber hat 5 Kontakte, da er mit 4 Kristallen arbeitet.
Ein Foto hilft leider durch verschiedene Bauformen nicht weiter.

Sollte es sich um einen falschen Geber handeln, rufen Sie bitte an unter Tel. 05255 934700.
Die Geber kommen in der Regel lose. Da kann es sehr schnell zu einer Verwechselung kommen.

Zum Thema " Schlechte Erfahrung mit Schlageter": Der Kollege aus dem Allgäu hat uns vor einiger Zeit eine defekte GPS Antenne gesendet. Diese haben wir direkt nach Humminbird zur Überprüfung und zum Austausch geschickt und noch nicht zurück erhalten. So sehr ich das bedauere, so können auch wir genau bei diesem Artikel nur abwarten. Die Antenne hat bei unseren Geräten funktioniert und ist zur weiteren Überprüfung weitergeleitet worden.
Normalerweise werden Reklamationen in der Regel schnell und unkompliziert bearbeitet. Wir erstellen einen Abholauftrag und die Ware geht direkt ohne Umwege an die entsprechenden Stellen und Firmen. Dort wird (wenn man den Fehler finden kann) der defekte Artikel umgetauscht /repariert und direkt an den Kunden zurück geschickt. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (25. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

Zum Thema Software:

Ich bin sehr gerne zu einem Test im Frühjahr / Sommer bereit, um die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Software zu testen und vorzuführen. Gerade bei größeren Tiefen und beim QuadraBeam Geber sind die Unterschiede besonders groß.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## woody (25. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

Hallo Mike,



siluro 1211 schrieb:


> Der Qudrabeamgeber hat auf jeden Fall Temperaturanzeige.
> 
> Gruß Mike




na ja - das mit "auf jedem Fall" stimmt so einfach nicht - sorry... Lass uns mal genauer werden:

Ich habe einen:
*XPTH 9 QB 90 T Plastic Thru-Hull QB Transducer*

der hat definitiv kein Tmperatursensor.

Kannst Du mal nachsehen was für einen QuadraBeam Geber Du genau hast? Ich habe beim Kauf auf humminbird website alle möglichen Kombinationen gesucht, aber für Temperatur hätte ich den z.B. den XTD 9 QB 90 Opt Bronze Thru-Hull 3-in-1 Transducer nehmen müssen - der ist aber 3x so teuer....

Viele Grüße,
woody


----------



## woody (25. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

Hallo Thomas



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Zum Thema Software:
> 
> Ich bin sehr gerne zu einem Test im Frühjahr / Sommer bereit, um die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Software zu testen und vorzuführen. Gerade bei größeren Tiefen und beim QuadraBeam Geber sind die Unterschiede besonders groß.
> 
> Thomas Schlageter



Na, das hört sich ja gut an.....

Lassen sich die 717er auf einen neuen Softwarestand bringen? Die Quadrabeam Funktion nutze ich auf der Nordsee recht intensiv und dieses Jahr gehts nach Norwegen - da sind schonmal tiefen um 150 abzuklopfen....

Ich spiele gerne "Tester" |supergri 

viele Grüße,

Woody


----------



## Echolotzentrum (25. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

Hallo,

von 2000 verkauften QuadraBeam Gebern ist Einer!!! ein Durchbruchgeber!
Und der hat ausgerechnet KEINE Temperatur.

Dies hatte ich aber niemals in einem Verkaufsgespräch angegeben oder versprochen. Oder?

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## woody (25. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

Halloechen....



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> von 2000 verkauften QuadraBeam Gebern ist Einer!!! ein Durchbruchgeber! Und der hat ausgerechnet KEINE Temperatur. Dies hatte ich aber niemals in einem Verkaufsgespräch angegeben oder versprochen. Oder?



Das stimmt 100% !!!! Ich würde hier auch nie was anderes behaupten!

Ganz im Gegenteil - ich kann mich noch gut an unsere Gespräche erinnern - schließlich bin ich da wiedermal mit 'ner Sonderlösung angekommen - und ich wollte/brauchte unbedingt einen Durchbruchgeber. Ich wusste nur nicht das ich der "Eine" bin :q.

Aber das mit dem Durchbruchgeber habe ich auch in meinem ersten Posting erwähnt. Ist echt schade, das Humminbird in der Kombination den Temperatursensor wegläßt...Leider ist der Thread hier etwas unglücklich gelaufen, *da ich* am Anfang auf Durchbruchgeber bzw. Heckgeber *nicht* geachtet habe. Ich hatte das mit der Temperatursensor nur auf "meinen" Gebertyp bezogen....

Etwas offtopic, muss aber mal gesagt werden:

Keep cool :m - ich bin völlig zufrieden mit Deinem Service - und ich denke alle, die so gut "versorgt" wurden wie ich, sind das auch.... 

Alle Punkte die wir als Stärken/Schwächen meiner 717er/QB-Durchbruchgeber Kombination diskutiert haben sind auch exakt so eingetreten. Wie schon gesagt - für mich war es ein guter Kompromiss und beispiellos gut im Preis. 

BTW: Auch der letzte Tipp zur Beseitigung der Feuchtigkeit im Gerät hat wunderbar geplappt....alles wieder i.O.

Das hier aktiv mitgelesen wird zeugt doch auch von gutem Kundenservice....

Weiter so.....

Viele Grüße,

woody


----------



## siluro 1211 (25. März 2008)

*AW: quadrabeamgeber humminbird*

hallo Woody,

das mit dem Service beim Echolotzentrum kann ich nur bestätigen#6.
Ich hab mir auch gedacht das das mit der Temperatur an dem Durchbruchgeber liegen muß.
Meiner fängt mit XN90T... an.

Gruß Mike#h


----------

